# Official 2008 Ahb Sydney Pub Crawl



## Weizguy (21/2/08)

G'day all potential AHB Easter 2008 pub crawlers. :beerbang: 

Please forgive me if I'm posting something that's already been kicked off, and post a link to the correct thread in your reply.

Barring that...I'm happy to see another Sydney pub crawl in the series of successful Easter(ish) events that have occurred in Sydney.  

I'm up for suggestions on venues, date or theme. Do we need a poll?

I was quite happy with the turn-out last year and the pubs in Balmain. Can anyone suggest another suburb with a suitably prolific pub-life, or do we go back to the city (and The Rocks)?

As Easter is in March this year, I'd like to see a mid-April timing for the event, rather than an Easter-time pub crawl.  

So, do we have any comments, feedback or interest?.. More importantly, do we have any participants, or am I Robinson Crusoe (stuck on an island, with my desert island beer selection)?

Beerz :beer: 
Les


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/2/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As Easter is in March this year, I'd like to see a mid-April timing for the event, rather than an Easter-time pub crawl.
> 
> So, do we have any comments, feedback or interest?.. More importantly, do we have any participants, or am I Robinson Crusoe (stuck on an island, with my desert island beer selection)? Beerz Les




Call the date, time and location Les and I'll be there :super: (everyone knows I'll go just about anywhere for a beer)


----------



## kook (21/2/08)

I'm headed over at the end of April (arrive evening of 25th). If its the weekend of the 26th/27th I'll come along..


----------



## petesbrew (21/2/08)

Bring it on!!!
 :chug: :beer:
edit: 2nd half of april looks good for me.


----------



## olskoolsoulja (21/2/08)

26th / 27th sounds good ,

Ill be down in sydney.


----------



## mikem108 (21/2/08)

City and the Rocks, better selection of beers all up...... giddyup


----------



## troydo (21/2/08)

i was in sydney last month and i used your last years map as a guide, i think in the end i could have just stayed at red oak... if my walet was bigger


----------



## Linz (21/2/08)

If its the 26/27th I'll ask the roster gods to try and shine on me....otherwise I'll prolly be shuffling a few to and from the event on the trains

my preference would be city/rocks (avoiding redoak, but including the Mac as I missed it last meet with Jayse  )


----------



## PostModern (21/2/08)

Linz, we're in the minority in not loving the RedOak, I think.

However, where-ever and whenever, I'll be in on it. If it coincides with kook's Sydney visit, and is not a Sunday, all the better.


----------



## Gerard_M (21/2/08)

Great to see "The Crawl" continues.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## matti (21/2/08)

hmmmm.
26th,27th. looks good.
if there's $$'s to spare, I may be there.
Another post to lock in.
Matti


----------



## kabooby (21/2/08)

Seeing this thread just made me thirsty. 

Ill be there again

Kabooby :beer:


----------



## Stuster (21/2/08)

Late April sounds great. 26th would be good if kook is coming over, but maybe it'd be good to have a poll, Les, just in case loads of others can't make that weekend.

The City sounds the best as well. (I'm with you, Linz & PoM, but going to give Redoak another chance on Saturday and hopefully change my mind.) Start at the Macquarie and work our way to the Rocks? Or start at the Australian for pizza on the roof? :icon_drunk:


----------



## leeboy (21/2/08)

Ive always been a huge fan of the Lord Nelson/Australian double header for starters
Lee


----------



## olskoolsoulja (21/2/08)

after virtually six months on the dry i'll be toung'n


----------



## homebrewworld.com (21/2/08)

Count me in, and i will work around whatever date is set.
The Rocks/City is my prefered,.
Bloody nice pizzas at the Australian too!.

Better start puttin some pennys away so its a blast again.

Cheers 
Garry
HBW


----------



## redbeard (21/2/08)

i think we should include the Macquarie, if we can, as the local Sam beers were quite good when Jayse visted. I liked the pale at redoak back in Dec, and some might like to try their rouchebier?. The Lord Nelson also good beers. 

Here's starting list for discussion:

Maquarie 12pm
pumphouse (st peters) ?
australian (lunch? 1-2pm?)
james squires (darlo harbour)
lord nelson (also does food)
lowenbrau 4pm?
belgium (for those who must spend the allocated budget before returning home  
generic kebab shop

feel free to add/delete/re-arrange

note daylight saving ends 1st week april.


----------



## eric8 (21/2/08)

Late April Pleeeeease!!! I missed it last as it was my wife's b'day. And don't really care where. Although don't want to have to do too much walking staggering.

eric


----------



## goatherder (21/2/08)

I could be a chance for this one.


How about the lowenbrau up first? Fransiskaner hefe is a great way to start the day.


----------



## olskoolsoulja (21/2/08)

redbeard said:


> i think we should include the Macquarie, if we can, as the local Sam beers were quite good when Jayse visted. I liked the pale at redoak back in Dec, and some might like to try their rouchebier?. The Lord Nelson also good beers.
> 
> Here's starting list for discussion:
> 
> ...




I Really Like the Idea of the Afternoon session!!!!


----------



## PostModern (21/2/08)

It's a long way from the Macca to the Pumphouse. Might have to stop in at the Equilibrium on the way. I doubt we could do Macca > Pumphouse > Australian in an hour.


----------



## Doc (21/2/08)

I'm keen, yet again 

Can we lock in *Saturday 26th April 2008*

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (21/2/08)

Doc said:


> I'm keen, yet again
> 
> Can we lock in *Saturday 26th April 2008*
> 
> Doc


Bugger the poll. 26th sounds good to me.

Maybe too close to Anzac Day for some, what with gambling, drinking and a nasty megaswill hangover :icon_vomit: 

Can we close this deal? :icon_cheers: 

Les out (but back in the morning)


----------



## schooey (21/2/08)

I'm keen ... 

Whatever, wherever, however


----------



## OzBeer_MD (21/2/08)

hmmm this looks good. Penciled in.

I am hoping to get back to the RedOak at some stage to try an old porter that impressed me after I did the beer appreciatioon course.. Was damaging to the balance sheet though

Would be great to meet up with fellow Sydney Brewers.


----------



## Offline (21/2/08)

Being in the army I will be hungover on the 26th, its my job and I get payed to do it  . But more a problem will be talking the better half into letting me go out drinking 2 days in a row, last year was good because we spent the night in Sydney and went to the Easter show with the 2 apprentice brewers the next day (yes I was hunover, and it was a very hot day too from memory). I guess there is the aquarium and the like, count me in for now.

Offline


----------



## kabooby (22/2/08)

Good call on the Equilibrium

Would it be better to go to James Squire before the Australian as it is more on the way. Or was the Australian there for lunch purposes


----------



## joshuahardie (22/2/08)

Its now in my diary pending SWMBO approval


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/08)

Macquarie 12pm
Equilibrium
pumphouse (st peters) ?
james squires (darlo harbour)
Redoak
australian (lunch? 1-2pm?)
lord nelson (also does food)
lowenbrau 4pm?
belgium (for those who must spend the allocated budget before returning home)
generic kebab shop

Just thought I'd throw the redoak in there, and try to get em in order...less backtracking.


----------



## mikem108 (22/2/08)

petesbrew said:


> Macquarie 12pm
> Equilibrium
> pumphouse (st peters) ?
> james squires (darlo harbour)
> ...



You guys need to do some fittness work beforehand 

The Equilibrium sucks these days, there may be one or two beers left worth drinking there
I could give the Pumphouse a miss

Why not flip the list around , start at the Rocks and work our way towards the Macquarie- Just a thought


----------



## Stuster (22/2/08)

mikem108 said:


> Why not flip the list around , start at the Rocks and work our way towards the Macquarie- Just a thought



I think that might work best after thinking about it. Five pubs before lunch at the Australian at 1-2pm might just be a touch optimistic. :lol: 

How about pretty much following the plan from two years ago.

Lowenbrau
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Cafe
Redoak
James Squire (darling harbour)
Pumphouse
Macquarie

And nearly that's only a short stagger to Central.  

Here's the word doc crozdog attached to the one two years ago with maps for almost all these places. Crozdog's maps. :super: 

Any thoughts?


----------



## mikem108 (22/2/08)

Right on Stu, wheat beers are better 'round breakfast time anyway, isn't that what they are considered in some parts of Bavaria?

See: http://12claws.com/blog/2008/02/bavarian_breakfast.html

"A Bavarian breakfast is really more of a brunch and consists of soft pretzels, weiwurst (white sausage), sweet mustard, and hefeweien (wheat beer "

Also
"We treated ourselves to a traditional Bavarian breakfast of white sausage and Weissbier."


----------



## crozdog (22/2/08)

Stuster said:


> I think that might work best after thinking about it. Five pubs before lunch at the Australian at 1-2pm might just be a touch optimistic. :lol:
> 
> How about pretty much following the plan from two years ago.
> 
> ...



I'd swap a couple to save backtracking:
Lowenbrau
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Cafe
James Squire (darling harbour)
Pumphouse
Redoak
Macquarie


----------



## Josh (22/2/08)

Okay, after 2 years of missing out I will definitely be there this time. Afternoon shift on the 25th, so am on 4 days off from the 26th. 

Will bring along a mate or two for the fun of it.... and a place to crash near the city at the end of it all :beer:


----------



## Weizguy (22/2/08)

Stuster said:


> I think that might work best after thinking about it. Five pubs before lunch at the Australian at 1-2pm might just be a touch optimistic. :lol:
> 
> How about pretty much following the plan from two years ago.
> 
> ...


yep, Stu. I have some thoughts. (* Addendum: quite a few actually).  

I can see that a recovery breakfast (maybe even an early start, without too much drinking prior to the main event), after Anzac day, at the Lowenbra, would be a very worthwhile thing/ opportunity. This may cause conflict among those who still have issues with the Germans regarding several large historical military conflicts, but I hope those are in the minority, and they can wait at the "Lord" for the rest of us forgiving individuals who actually enjoy German beer and cuisine. It may help stave off the hunger pangs until lunch.

Shame to go to the Belgian before Redoak, as some of the strong-flavoured beer from the Belgian is likely to overwhelm the subtle flavours of some of the Redoak beers. Yes, I'm not a huge fan of all the Redoak beers, but you must consider that there's not really a bad beer among them (from memory) and that, although muted (as compared to our brews), they are challenging yet drinkable for the majority of punters. Yes?
I'm happy enough to go to the Redoak, but I suggest others are given/ take the option to proceed directly to the Squire brewhouse.

Unless the Pumphouse has picked up their game (and it hasn't been good since they stopped making their own range of beer), it's a big jump/ hike from Squires to the Macquarie.

Are there any pubs "of worth" (i.e. worthy) on the journey between the two venues? I'd like to see a Newcastle Brown or something refreshing on tap, at least, if not a brew-pub beer. I recall a couple of "dud" pubs toward the end of the Balmain crawl too. I suppose they help you to slow down after a long session, but the beers have little flavour to maxed-out tastebuds.

Could we go from the Belgian (Heritage) to the Squire Ale-house and back via the Redoak and then to the Macquarie? Is it a reasonable option? Just throwing a thought out there... (Note: While I was composing this "Pat-post", I was mind-melded with Croz, and he suggested the same thing above. I just excluded the Pumphouse).

Stu, I took the opportunity to add appropriate acutes and umlauts in your post above, as well as some capital letters for proper nouns. Oh,...and a grammatical error/ additional word. All are marked in red. I'm sure that you'll take it all in the spirit in which it was done. Says under his breath - "Take me to task, will you?" :lol: 

Don't be upset if I've maligned your favourite pub in the post above. *It's just the lack of beer talking*. I'll settle down and become much more amicable later, after a few cold ones.

Beerz
Les


----------



## shmick (22/2/08)

Might try to get along to this one if nothing crops up in the mean time.

CC/Newy guys doing the train thing?


----------



## Stuster (22/2/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> yep, Stu. I have some thoughts.
> 
> Stu, I took the opportunity to add appropriate acutes and umlauts in your post above, as well as some capital letters for proper nouns.



no probs les. likewise i'm sure. :lol: 

I did German at school so I have a pathological fear of the umlaut (though luckily not the people or the beers :chug: ). That's my story and I'm sticking to it. And caf. Bah. You don't frighten me, you French pig-dogs  

All your (other) suggestions make perfect sense to me. So is the running order as you see it?

Lowenbra
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Caf
James Squire (darling harbour)
Pumphouse
(Redoak)
Macquarie


----------



## blackbock (22/2/08)

If we're going to be pedants, it's Lowenbru


----------



## gregb (22/2/08)

26th April 2008 - I've inked it in, with 'recovery' inked on 27th  

Cheers,
Greg.


----------



## Stuster (22/2/08)

blackbock said:


> If we're going to be pedants, it's Lowenbru



True. :unsure: :lol: :super:


----------



## Little_Squares (22/2/08)

As the official wheelchair mascot of the AHB pub crawl I'd like to add two cents...... I agree that the Lowenbrau is a good place to start and we'll still have plenty of energy to track up the hill to the Lord Nelson which I don't want to miss. Agree with the next stagger to the Australian, but unless we start at 10am - it's going to be closer to 3pm by the time we get there.

I've attached a link to the map of the proposed crawl so we can see any big gaps....... I did put the Redoak in the middle as it's a fairly dry spell from the Belgian to the Squires......I've also found and added the location of one generic kebab shop!


http://maps.google.com.au/maps/ms?hl=en&am....05785&z=14

Feel free to go in and have a play around with it.


----------



## PostModern (22/2/08)

I think you have the James Squire in the wrong place. Pretty sure it's North of the Western Distributor.


----------



## Stuster (22/2/08)

Don't think so, PoMo. This is from the JS website.


----------



## Little_Squares (22/2/08)

PostModern said:


> I think you have the James Squire in the wrong place. Pretty sure it's North of the Western Distributor.



Yes - there was a slight technical difficulty with google maps - all fixed!


----------



## Little_Squares (22/2/08)

I thought Redoak may be a good one for after Squires - that way the Belgians should have kicked in good and proper!


----------



## crozdog (22/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Don't think so, PoMo. This is from the JS website.


pomo was right Stu, the western distributor is at the bottom of that JS map. Little squares has fixed it now so her wheelchair doesn't have as far to roll / be pushed / driven out of control :lol:


----------



## PostModern (22/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Don't think so, PoMo. This is from the JS website.



Yep, well North of the distributor.


----------



## Stuster (22/2/08)

Yep, by the time I looked at the map it was already right. Anyway, date locked in? Running order sound ok to all? I know it'll probably be later than 2pm at the Australian, LS. Start earlier, miss something out, or just go with a late lunch?


----------



## Little_Squares (22/2/08)

In consultation with Linz, we're going to start at the Lowenbrau with Weizguy at around 9am for breakfast Weizens.......


----------



## Weizguy (22/2/08)

Little_Squares said:


> In consultation with Linz, we're going to start at the Lowenbrau with Weizguy at around 9am for breakfast Weizens.......


Spoken (typed?) like a true beer aficionado. That, of course sets a challenge of an early train for me.

I get a sense of dj vu about this early start at the Lowenbru.

Les out h34r:


----------



## petesbrew (23/2/08)

If we need any other pubs thrown in there for beer's sakes, there's the Bavarian Beer Hall on york st.
Haven't been there yet, so I can't say if it's worth it or not. Just another place to rest our feet and punish our livers.
Plan's looking good so far. (Not a breakfast-beer bloke myself, but when in Rome...)


----------



## Little_Squares (24/2/08)

petesbrew said:


> (Not a breakfast-beer bloke myself, but when in Rome...)



Ah petesbrew, you haven't lived 'til you've had a mango weizen for breakfast.......


----------



## Ross (24/2/08)

Oooooh...there are some very cheap flights down from Brizzy on the Friday & back on the Sunday - Anyone got a spare bed for an outta towner??

Cheers Ross


----------



## PostModern (24/2/08)

Ross I'd offer my spare room, but considering it's an hour and a half from town, it'd be nearly as quick to get back to Qld  I'm sure someone from Sydney will speak up, but if not the offer's out there.


----------



## Doc (24/2/08)

I'd offer, but my current plan is to stay in the city.
My wife will go to the races with her work mates, I'll go on the crawl, and we'll meet up afterwards and stay in the city.

Doc


----------



## olskoolsoulja (24/2/08)

Ross,
I Think I'll be flying down the same day, there is plenty of room at my old family home, only mum and dad live there now (no beer on tap though) youd be more then welcome.

Rich


----------



## Franko (27/2/08)

Ross said:


> Oooooh...there are some very cheap flights down from Brizzy on the Friday & back on the Sunday - Anyone got a spare bed for an outta towner??
> 
> Cheers Ross



Im sure pumpy would come to the party there Ross


----------



## Franko (27/2/08)

I,m all in 



Franko


----------



## Weizguy (27/2/08)

(*singing...) I luv to have a beer with Franko. :beer: 

apologies to Slim Dusty.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/2/08)

Doc said:


> I'm keen, yet again
> 
> Can we lock in *Saturday 26th April 2008*
> 
> Doc




Bad luck swilldrinkers, I'm there. Now, can someone tell me where Sydney is ?? :icon_vomit:

The following week is the big beer weekend thingy. How are all your brownie points being earnt lads (and ladette) ??


----------



## Stuster (27/2/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Bad luck swilldrinkers, I'm there. Now, can someone tell me where Sydney is ?? :icon_vomit:



I'm pretty sure it's south along the highway from you, FGZ.


----------



## Offline (27/2/08)

Looks like Im in, zoo on Sunday which sounds slightly better than bumper cars and screaming kids. 

Can I just confirm that the last stop will be the Macquarie Hotel (or some were around there if I can still walk by that stage), before I book accommodation? 

Offline


----------



## sah (27/2/08)

It's on the calendar, I'm keen, fingers crossed.

Scott


----------



## matti (27/2/08)

how many brewers can a bar take?
Let's break the record!
I'm in.
Crazy Swede (not a Swiss [email protected]#$)  
matti


----------



## Kingy (27/2/08)

Damn it!! was keen on this as them pubs are the pubs me and the mates do on t5he Queens Bday Long weekend.

wish i could make it but i cant, unless i move our wedding and honeymoon dates. Actually if i start an argument during our honeymoon i may be able to make it back in time. :super: 

actually, maybe not.Better Not.


----------



## kook (27/2/08)

I'll be there 

Thought I'm not sure about mango weizen for breakfast. Isn't something like OJ & berliner weisse or schankbier more traditional? That said, I doubt I'll let tradition stop me 

Mrs may join us for breakfast and later on in the crawl after spending all our holiday money on clothes shopping.


----------



## Little_Squares (4/3/08)

kook said:


> I'll be there
> 
> Thought I'm not sure about mango weizen for breakfast. Isn't something like OJ & berliner weisse or schankbier more traditional? That said, I doubt I'll let tradition stop me




Glad to see you're not going to let tradition get in the way of precedence! I wonder if Les has found an early enough train - it just wouldn't seem right to start without him!


----------



## Linz (4/3/08)

http://www.131500.info/realtime/fullEnquir...p;x=46&y=12

5.20am start for the newies who want breakfast at the lowenbrau


----------



## joshuahardie (31/3/08)

This thread has been a tad quiet over the last few weeks, so I just wanted to check
Is this definitely locked in and running.

I am just trying to organise work shifts to avoid a clash.


----------



## Stuster (31/3/08)

Definitely.


----------



## barls (31/3/08)

im in so long as swimbo agrees i might even bring her father


----------



## Stuster (7/4/08)

So just thought I'd bump this with the 26th fast approaching. Only 19 more sleeps people. :icon_cheers: 

Also, I contacted the Lord Nelson. If anybody is interested, Damon the brewer says they'll do a tour for the cut-price rate of $5 for us at 11am. Anybody who's interested PM me. There'll only be 15 places as space is cramped down in the cellar.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/4/08)

Linz said:


> 5.20am start for the newies who want breakfast at the lowenbrau




Okay, so I don't fancy a 5.20 am start


So, where are we meeting first ? When. I'll be coming by train from Wollongong (SAH / PoMo .. you still coming ??). Where are we going first ? Remember that I'm just a bastard from the bush, what's the easiest way to get to the first venue from Central Station ?


----------



## crozdog (7/4/08)

from memory, Brekky beers will be in the Lowenbrau.

change trains at Central to the city circle. get off at Circular Quay & it's a short walk.


----------



## Stuster (7/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> So, where are we meeting first ? When. I'll be coming by train from Wollongong (SAH / PoMo .. you still coming ??). Where are we going first ? Remember that I'm just a bastard from the bush, what's the easiest way to get to the first venue from Central Station ?



First stop is the Lowenbrau. Train to Circular Quay. Bring along your printed out copy of the map Little Squares posted earlier in this thread. Easy. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Hogan (7/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> In consultation with Linz, we're going to start at the Lowenbrau with Weizguy at around 9am for breakfast Weizens.......




I've been to the Lowenbrau a few times including Saturday morning and I have yet to see them open before 11am. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Weizguy (7/4/08)

Hogan said:


> I've been to the Lowenbrau a few times including Saturday morning and I have yet to see them open before 11am.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.


From here

Opening Hours:
7 days 9am til late

Pants on fire

Les


----------



## OzBeer_MD (7/4/08)

Pencil is now ink :icon_chickcheers: May have some buddies to help defend me from you motley lot.

8.04am from Hornsby to Wynyard then stroll.

MD


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/4/08)

Stuster said:


> First stop is the Lowenbrau. Train to Circular Quay. Bring along your printed out copy of the map Little Squares posted earlier in this thread. Easy. :icon_chickcheers:



Us good ol' country boys don't need no map, we navigate using the sun, the moon, the stars. Or we let our horses follow their head. Or I'll just follow you. Sent an email to the Lowenbrau asking if they'll be open 9.00am on the Saturday - we'll see what response I get. Loving the sound of that mango weizen already.

Edit : Did any consensus arrive on the souvenir of the tour thingy ?


----------



## Hogan (8/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> From here
> 
> Opening Hours:
> 7 days 9am til late
> ...




I most humbly stand corrected.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/4/08)

Hogan said:


> I most humbly stand corrected.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.




No need to apologise Hoges, you were right. Emailed Lowenbrau and got the following response



> We have been opening slightly later than normal lately due to bad weather and less people in the area.
> I have confirmed with Reinhard, the restaurant manager, that we will be open at 9.00am on the 26th April, so please do bring your group via our venue! Please keep in mind that the RSA regulations will be strictly upheld on this date especially, so do take it easy during the morning.




We're sweet for a 9 am start. See you there.



> Did any consensus arrive on the souvenir of the tour thingy ?



Take the silence as a NO.


----------



## Weizguy (9/4/08)

...and now, Hoges, you have my apology.
There is obviously a world of difference between what's meant to happen and what actually happens.

Your pants are NOT on fire, but there is egg on my face.

See you guys there!

Les


----------



## glennheinzel (9/4/08)

Its interesting that the Lowenbrau warned "Please keep in mind that the RSA regulations will be strictly upheld on this date especially, so do take it easy during the morning.". 

Its a good thing that we are all seasoned drinkers and can therefore enjoy a full day of drinking without getting drunk... right?!


----------



## Hogan (9/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> ...and now, Hoges, you have my apology.
> There is obviously a world of difference between what's meant to happen and what actually happens.
> 
> Your pants are NOT on fire, but there is egg on my face.
> ...




No apology required Les. I would rather have your egg on my plate than your face.

The Southern Highlands Express gets to Central at 8.55am so I will be breasting the Lowenbrau bar about 9.20am for a munich dunkel.

See you there.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/4/08)

Rukh said:


> Its interesting that the Lowenbrau warned "Please keep in mind that the RSA regulations will be strictly upheld on this date especially, so do take it easy during the morning.".
> 
> Its a good thing that we are all seasoned drinkers and can therefore enjoy a full day of drinking without getting drunk... right?!




I think my email was construed by Lowenbrau as a mass gathering of drunken louts descending on an early opener, after staggering out of a Kings Cross nightclub. I kept the RSA part in the email cos it sounded funny.

I responded by informing the majority was more middle aged than teenaged and the only person they had too worry about was a hoon in a wheelchair. They didn't comment on the availabilty of mango weiss. Is it BYO mango ?


----------



## Kingy (9/4/08)

QUOTE 
Please keep in mind that the RSA regulations will be strictly upheld on this date especially, so do take it easy during the morning. QUOTE

LMAO Me and the missus visited this place the other day (wont say which date as i dont want to get anyone in trouble)
for a couple of 1 litre steins of dunkel  Went outside for a smoke looking to borrow a lighter from someone.
Noticed a security guard looking a bit uneasy on his feet. Laughed my ass off as if it was a joke and showed the missus.
As we both looked he took a little swig of his hip flask and we were in hysterics as i went to ask him if he had a lighter.
Wasnt half obvious as he searched for his lighter to notice his eyes rolling into his head :lol: 

Thats what i call RSA


----------



## kabooby (10/4/08)

Is it responsible RSA when the have Stein drinking comps :huh: 

I dont think so

Kabooby


----------



## Doc (10/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Is it responsible RSA when the have Stein drinking comps :huh:
> 
> I dont think so
> 
> Kabooby



It is if it also involves you having a hammer banging in a nail with the other hand 

Doc


----------



## joshuahardie (11/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> They didn't comment on the availabilty of mango weiss. Is it BYO mango ?



Just out of interest I had a beer at the Bavarian Bier Cafe, on York St last night.

They serve a Franziskaner - Mango Hefe Weissebier.
It was absolutly delicious

I don't know how it is served in other pubs, but this was a regualr hefe out of the tap with about 100ml of mango juice / pulp squeezed in during the pour.

Anyway, i don't think they open until lunch on a saturday, there is no way we can score a mango brekky beer there.


----------



## kabooby (11/4/08)

Yeh they do the same at the Lowenbrau

The Bavarian beer cafe also have a hefe with Lemon juice. I bought it for my sister and nearly drank it all myself :chug: 

Would go great with pancakes for breaky

Kabooby


----------



## PostModern (11/4/08)

SAH, FG and any other Illawarrans, how are you getting there and back?
We should organise an IBU carriage on the train.


----------



## oldbugman (11/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Is it responsible RSA when the have Stein drinking comps :huh:
> 
> I dont think so
> 
> Kabooby



If you mean the one they hold during the meals.

It is.. because they mention after the fact that it is non alcoholic beer.


----------



## kabooby (11/4/08)

That explains it then. I have to admit that I was a bit suprised to see it. Especially these days

Kabooby


----------



## Little_Squares (11/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I responded by informing the majority was more middle aged than teenaged and the only person they had too worry about was a hoon in a wheelchair. They didn't comment on the availabilty of mango weiss. Is it BYO mango ?




Hey - just so everyone knows - there will be no wheelchair for me this year. The injuries sustained during the last wheelchair ride were enough to scar me for life - sorry Linz.

However, I cannot speak for Franko (the brokeback brewer) who may be arriving on hospital gurney with a central beer line........


----------



## Little_Squares (11/4/08)

The Linz and I will be planning to catch the 7:53am train from Macarthur station which will get to Circular Quay at 9:04am. For anyone wanting to catch the train from Campbelltown, it leaves there at 7:57am.

On the way home, we'll look at catching a taxi from Campbelltown station.

Happy travels and see you all at the Lowenbrau!


----------



## OzBeer_MD (12/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Hey - just so everyone knows - there will be no wheelchair for me this year. The injuries sustained during the last wheelchair ride were enough to scar me for life.



So the wheel chair was optional last year! I can see the logic in that.

MD


----------



## Little_Squares (12/4/08)

Lol - as you may remember Doc you and I were running throught the back streets of Balmain trying to get ahead of the pack last year.........


----------



## Doc (12/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Lol - as you may remember Doc you and I were running throught the back streets of Balmain trying to get ahead of the pack last year.........



I think you are replying to the wrong Doc there LS.
I do remember using Google Maps on the phone to find the next pub though.

Doc


----------



## matti (14/4/08)

May the force be with me
Turning every screw and adjusting every emotional lever at home ATM.
Why cant rello's chip in when most needed AAAAAARGHH

60/40 chance I'll be on that train. Chooo chooo


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/4/08)

PostModern said:


> SAH, FG and any other Illawarrans, how are you getting there and back?
> We should organise an IBU carriage on the train.




I think the best one looked like the all stations to Sydney leaving Fairy Meadow about 6.17am - 6.30am from Bulli getting to Sydney at 8.00am. I thought that gives time for a carbohydrate and protein breakfast (Hungry Jacks at Central) before the mango weiss. Next train is 7.20am from Fairy Meadow (7.36am at Bulli) hitting Central at 9.00am. What suits you men ?

Actually the 9.00am arrival means we'll hit the westies mob at the same time (9.00am at Central). Always good for a fight - the flannellette wearing westies up against the surfies from the coast !


----------



## Little_Squares (15/4/08)

Doc said:


> I think you are replying to the wrong Doc there LS.
> I do remember using Google Maps on the phone to find the next pub though.
> 
> Doc


Yes Doc, you're right about that - didn't see the extra 'D'......just blind this year instead of being physically disabled......


----------



## Weizguy (15/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Yes Doc, you're right about that - didn't see the extra 'D'......just blind this year instead of being physically disabled......


Mell, excuse me for asking, but isn't blindness a physical disability?

...unless it's hysterical blindness, which is obviously a psychological condition.

Don't get me started. I'm still working on my travel arrangements.

Les


----------



## Franko (15/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> However, I cannot speak for Franko (the brokeback brewer) who may be arriving on hospital gurney with a central beer line........




looks like my back surgery will be taking place on the 7th of May so looks like a good idea getting some anesthetic in before then..

Franko


----------



## kabooby (16/4/08)

Franko said:


> looks like my back surgery will be taking place on the 7th of May so looks like a good idea getting some anesthetic in before then..
> 
> Franko



Would that be the amber liquid form of anesthetic that comes in schooner glasses


----------



## Franko (16/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Would that be the amber liquid form of anesthetic that comes in schooner glasses




Thats the one mate


----------



## Little_Squares (16/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Mell, excuse me for asking, but isn't blindness a physical disability?
> 
> ...unless it's hysterical blindness, which is obviously a psychological condition.
> 
> ...


Yes Les, I am quite hysterical at the moment......9 weeks into a 10 month assessment process at work - I'm looking forward to a good dose of liquid therapy!


----------



## kook (16/4/08)

I should get to Circular Quay at 8.56a according to the 131500 website. It's only a few minutes walk to Lowenbrau from there if I remember right?


----------



## Weizguy (16/4/08)

kook said:


> I should get to Circular Quay at 8.56a according to the 131500 website. It's only a few minutes walk to Lowenbrau from there if I remember right?


What are you bringing me? Do U wanna pick up some beer 4 Pat? He might allow you to join his tasting club.


----------



## kook (16/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> What are you bringing me? Do U wanna pick up some beer 4 Pat? He might allow you to join his tasting club.



My witty charm?  

I'll see what I can rustle up though  

I'm not sure how much space we'll have on the way back, will have to see at the time.


----------



## Doc (20/4/08)

Less than one week out.
The running order as it stands is:

Lowenbra
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Caf
James Squire (King St Wharf)
Redoak
Macquarie

Looks a bit weak from my point of view, esp if we are kicking off at 9:30am.
Just two pubs from 9:30 to lunch ?? 
It is a pity that Harts isn't open on the weekends for a few St A beers.
As horrible as the suggestion sounds (regarding the pub), doesn't Jacksons on George have Chimay on tap ?
Maybe for those that miss breaky at the Lowenbrau we could include the Bavarian Bier Cafe on York St between the Belg Bier Cafe and James Squire so Les and I can get some more Dunkelweizen.

Thoughts ?

Doc


I notice that we haven't included Doma Bohemian Bier Cafe. An oversight or considered too far ?


----------



## PostModern (20/4/08)

I'd say Potts Point is a bit out of the way, Doc. Wouldn't mind joining you for a Dunkel at the Bavarian, tho.


----------



## Doc (21/4/08)

PostModern said:


> I'd say Potts Point is a bit out of the way, Doc. Wouldn't mind joining you for a Dunkel at the Bavarian, tho.



Yeah, it is a bit of a dog leg out of the way. Not really walking distance either.
Maybe a last stop if we feel we still need it after a stop at Harry's at Woolloomooloo ?

Doc


----------



## kabooby (21/4/08)

I think a stop at the Bavarian Bier Cafe is a great idea as I am probably going to miss the Lowenbra. At this stage I am aiming for 11:00 at the Lord Nelson.

Kabooby


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/08)

If we need to add a few more pubs, There's always those we've thought of and cancelled. The Pumphouse and Equilibrium.
Definitely looking forward to Saturday.
p.s. more than happy for a side jaunt to Doma, Doc.


----------



## kabooby (21/4/08)

Personally I think if we include the Bavarian Bier Cafe that will be 8 pubs. All of the pubs are going to have at least 4 different beers.

Thats 32 beers. How many can you drink in a day  

We dont want to be rushing to another pub and leave better beers at the pub we just left.

Just my opinion anyway

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Stuster (21/4/08)

I think that including the Bavarian Beer Cafe is a fine idea, though I think kabooby has a great point too.  

So the running order would be

Lowenbra
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Caf
Bavarian Beer Cafe
James Squire (King St Wharf)
Redoak
Macquarie

Just a reminder that there's a tour organised for the Lord Nelson at 11. If anybody wants to see the dark and murky depths of professional brewing, drop me a pm by Thursday. (It's $5 instead of the normal $15. :blink: )


----------



## Doc (21/4/08)

I'd forgotten about the tour at the Lord at 11am.
That does mean that the morning is gone, leaving 5-6 stops for the arvo (including lunch at the Australian).
I guess the decision point will be how and at what time we stumble out of the Belgian as to whether the Bavarian Bier Cafe gets the nod. Maybe even how much money is left in the wallet 

Looking forward to it.

Doc


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/4/08)

Doc said:


> I'd forgotten about the tour at the Lord at 11am.
> That does mean that the morning is gone, leaving 5-6 stops for the arvo (including lunch at the Australian).
> I guess the decision point will be how and at what time we stumble out of the Belgian as to whether the Bavarian Bier Cafe gets the nod. Maybe even how much money is left in the wallet
> 
> ...





Best to add a drinking hole if time permits rather than cut one. 



> Maybe even how much money is left in the wallet



.. does that mean you aren't shouting us all ?


----------



## crozdog (21/4/08)

Running order looks good, the walk from Redoak to the Maquarie will probably be needed :lol: . bit of a hike back to Squires if we want to kick on..... B) 

I'm planning on geting into town about 12, so I guess it'll be the Lord Nelson or the Aussie where I'll catch up. FYI Mrs Crozdog might be joining us at some stage cause it looks like the little crozdogs have a sleepover .

I'll skip the tour thanks.


----------



## Weizguy (21/4/08)

Doc said:


> Less than one week out.
> The running order as it stands is:
> 
> Lowenbra
> ...


I'm getting thirsty :icon_drool2: 

Is that Dunkelweizen gonna be your shout, Doc?

Either way, I'm very keen.

And Jacksons is a potential quick stop for a small Chimay. I'm realllly thirsty now.

Beerzup :beer: 
Les


----------



## PostModern (21/4/08)

Given our performance at the last Rocks crawl, I don't think the Macquarie is in much danger of a visit from us  Do we need a sane and partially sober person to keep us on schedule? I'm just thinking out loud as the last train home for us Illawarra boys is 12:10am from Central, that leaves only 15 hours for drinking!


----------



## Stuster (21/4/08)

PostModern said:


> a sane and partially sober person ......... that leaves only 15 hours for drinking!



:lol: :lol: 

You planning on being that sane and sober person?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/4/08)

Stuster said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You planning on being that sane and sober person?




Well he's not thinking of me 



> I'm just thinking out loud as the last train home for us Illawarra boys is 12:10am from Central, that leaves only 15 hours for drinking!



We'll be right PoMo .. I think !


----------



## PostModern (21/4/08)

Stuster said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You planning on being that sane and sober person?



HELL NO!!!! Not then, not now. At least never both at the same time.



Fatgodzilla said:


> We'll be right PoMo .. I think !



We just might not make it to the Macca... I think last time we ended up sinking into the comfy sofas at the JS brewhouse at 10ish and never got up, except to go home. Anyway, I'm meeting up with a former business associate at the Mac on Wednesday, so I'll report back on Thurs.


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/08)

I just added the AHB pub crawl to the Calendar

Cheers
Les


----------



## eric8 (23/4/08)

I hope it keeps on raining so I can't work on the weekend  .

Rain rain don't go away, please stay till at least Saturday!

eric


----------



## barls (23/4/08)

ill be at the lord just before 11 with a couple in tow


----------



## schooey (23/4/08)

Train leaves Broadmeadow at 6:39, gets me to circular quay at 9:25 followed by a brisk 5 minute walk to breakfast... 

Les, is this the same train you are on, change at Central?


----------



## joshuahardie (24/4/08)

schooey said:


> Train leaves Broadmeadow at 6:39, gets me to circular quay at 9:25 followed by a brisk 5 minute walk to breakfast...
> 
> Les, is this the same train you are on, change at Central?



Schooey,
Ill be on that train, ill be getting it from gosford at 7.51

If you know what carriage you will likely get, let me know, and ill keep and eye out for you.


----------



## schooey (24/4/08)

I'll be the big bloke in the superman T-shirt...


----------



## PostModern (24/4/08)

PostModern said:


> Anyway, I'm meeting up with a former business associate at the Mac on Wednesday, so I'll report back on Thurs.



Reporting in on the state of beer at the Macca. Sam has got some very nice ales on tap atm. The Pale is pretty good, as usual, the wheat is a new recipe, spicy and weizeny at the same time. The Bavarian Red is all big and sweet and melanoidany, going down very nicely. The Pils has a touch more diacetyl than I like, but I think it's quite authentic. All the of the beers were well liked by my non-brewer friends.

Sam told me there is a diggers' special going to be on tap starting tomorrow, and if we're lucky there will still be some flowing on Saturday. It's a golden ale, made with six malts!!!! bittered with NB and flavoured/aroma'd with EKG. Sadly, I couldn't taste it, but Sam sounded like she was really happy with it. We can call ahead of time and see if there's any left, but I think it'd be worth the walk over to Wentworth St for the regulars regardless. No stout going atm, tho, I think to reserve the tap for the diggers' beer.


----------



## joshuahardie (24/4/08)

schooey said:


> I'll be the big bloke in the superman T-shirt...



Not a problem....I should be able to find you.

Will see you some time on Saturday morning.

Josh


----------



## Weizguy (24/4/08)

schooey said:


> Train leaves Broadmeadow at 6:39, gets me to circular quay at 9:25 followed by a brisk 5 minute walk to breakfast...
> 
> Les, is this the same train you are on, change at Central?


Tony,

It'll be that one or the earlybird special, leaving Broadmeadow at 5:30 and arriving at Central at 8:10. All depends on big Stu.

Looks like it'll be a Stuey meets Schooey event on the train.

I'll get back 2 ya's.
Les


----------



## petesbrew (24/4/08)

I'll be there around 10. Looking forward to catching up again.


----------



## Doc (24/4/08)

Looks like my sons soccer game will be cancelled because of ground closure, so looking forward to MangoWeizen for breaky (and maybe a Pork Knuckle to lay some foundation) :super: :beer: 
Alternatively I'll be at the Lord Nelson for Nelsons Blood and a tour at 11.

Doc


----------



## Weizguy (25/4/08)

I'll be wrapping up the Berliner and Gose in bubble-wrap for Kook, soon.
I have rescued the bottles from another inundation of storm-water run-off.
I *will* be talking to the local council on Monday.

**The 6:30 train will be the go. Schooey, we'll grab the last carriage and will see you there. **

I think I need the day out in Sydney to get over the grief of all this flooding, and lack of respite on many fronts.
Don't worry people, I won't go crazy on the booze. Well..., no crazier than the rest of you.

Looking forward to the Dunkelweizen at the Lowenbrau, A Nelson's Blood (if it's on?), Leffe Rossa at the Belgian, and Chimay on tap (if it's on). Sounds like a lotta "if"s.
Anyone wanna post their faves, and try to change my mind?

Did anyone notice my Oxford comma above?

Les out


----------



## Franko (25/4/08)

looking forward to catching up for a few beers again Les 

Franko


----------



## schooey (25/4/08)

Ok Les, I'm going to catch it at Cardiff at 6.46 am. Will see you at the back of the train...


----------



## Doc (25/4/08)

I'm a little worried, that I may be out of practice. 
I did warmup/practice night last night (trying to empty a keg) after following on from a 4 schooey lunch (at the MacQuarie).
A bit jaded first light this morn.
Will have another practice night tonight (two kegs to polish off), and my liver should be well adjusted and tuned for tomorrow.

Looking forward to Mangoweizen, Dunkelweizen, Nelsons Blood, and anything after that is a bonus.

Doc


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

The running order as it stands is:

Lowenbra
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Caf
James Squire (King St Wharf)
Redoak
Macquarie



Just a quick last minute question - isn't the Redoak on the way to Squires.......thought we were leaving the downhill/uphill stuff 'til last-ish.

Linz and I intend on making it to the Macquarie for last drinks as it's closer to Central station for anyone travelling by train.....

Oh yeah - a slight time change for the Campbelltown crew - the 7:23am from Macarthur Square will get us in town just after 8:30am which will allow some time for a hearty or not so hearty breakfast before beer o'clock begins.....


So, the serious preparation begins, got my running shoes all broken in; have a large backpack for any glass acquisitions; the camera's all charged and Linz is working until 2am on Saturday morning, so some No Doze for him! See you all there.......mmmm mangoweizen.....


----------



## barls (25/4/08)

im all warmed up after anzac day in the city ill see you all at the nelson around 11


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/4/08)

Looks like you guys are going to have a blast.

Enjoy the beers!!

Pok


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

Only one more sleep 'til beer o'clock - or 11 hours, 14 minutes..........


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

Just a thought.....those who are meeting at the Lord Nelson won't get a chance to go the Lowenbrau - so how about we make it a pit stop on our way to the Belgian as well?


----------



## Stuster (25/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Just a thought.....those who are meeting at the Lord Nelson won't get a chance to go the Lowenbrau - so how about we make it a pit stop on our way to the Belgian as well?



I think that's why Doc suggested the Bavarian a few posts back. Shall we slot that back into the running order, LS? Can always can it if time gets away from us while we're drinking?  :lol: 

Lowenbra
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Belgian Beer Caf
Bavarian Beer Cafe
James Squire (King St Wharf)
Redoak
Macquarie


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

I'd agree about the Bavarian, except for the lack of atmosphere, schnapps and Reinhart!

I'd like to see the running order as follows:

Lowenbra
Lord Nelson
The Australian (lunch)
Lowenbra take 2
Belgian Beer Caf
Redoak
James Squire (King St Wharf)
Macquarie

This way it'll be easier on those of us with bad backs, legs/knees and those with extra wobbly boots!


----------



## Stuster (25/4/08)

Fine by me. We can all take a vote on it over lunch at the Australian maybe. (no chance of that being on the roof this time I guess  )


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

I guess we can only ask...... As Linz said, by the time we're heading to the Redoak/Squires we'll prolly have broken off into a few groups anyway....


----------



## Stuster (25/4/08)

Or be looking like your avatar.


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

Only if I come across something horrid - like VB.......urgh!


----------



## PostModern (25/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> I'd agree about the Bavarian, except for the lack of atmosphere, schnapps and Reinhart!



Bavarian = dunkelweizen!!


----------



## Franko (25/4/08)

das good + dunkelweizen = Bavarian


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

Yes - but does the Bavarian = schnapps, guys in lederhosen and lusty wenches?


----------



## PostModern (25/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Yes - but does it equal schnapps, guys in lederhosen and lusty wenches?



??

Anyway, there are at least a few of us who want to have a dunkelweizen, and that's the place to get it. I doubt I'll be needing any flavoured spirits on a day of beer beer beer!?! As for the lusty wenches, who needs 'em when we have you to ogle


----------



## Little_Squares (25/4/08)

PostModern said:


> ??
> 
> Anyway, there are at least a few of us who want to have a dunkelweizen, and that's the place to get it. I doubt I'll be needing any flavoured spirits on a day of beer beer beer!?! As for the lusty wenches, who needs 'em when we have you to ogle




Roflmao........oh you are funny! I hung up my official wenchyness years ago.....

I do admit after the Belgian and Redoak, I'll be more in the mood for more dunkelweizen.......and I prolly won't care where I get it by that stage!


----------



## schooey (26/4/08)

Well... I'm on my way, seeyas there..


----------



## OzBeer_MD (26/4/08)

see you all there around 9.20.

MD


----------



## schooey (26/4/08)

What a great day! ... and Franko, your kegs maybe shiny, but you still beat me home for the ugly mash paddle award ...  Great to meet so many of you face to face, and thanks offline for waking us at the drop off point.

Pics to come in the next few days when I get home from up north...

and crozdog, I say UNCLE, you win old mate..


----------



## Franko (27/4/08)

Yes its true schooey you are very unattractive man lol :lol: but seriously just got home it was a great day

Franko


----------



## barls (27/4/08)

i had a ball so did kels father it was good to finally put some faces to the names


----------



## PostModern (27/4/08)

Which ones were you again?


----------



## Stuster (27/4/08)

I think I must have missed the pub crawl. Can't remember going on it anyway. :unsure:  :super:


----------



## crozdog (27/4/08)

Top day!! Good beer & company - what more could you want?.



schooey said:


> Pics to come in the next few days when I get home from up north...
> 
> and crozdog, I say UNCLE, you win old mate..



Schooey - looking forward to the pics. How about a game of pool next time?


----------



## PostModern (27/4/08)

Seriously tho, had a great time. I just swear that next time I will not try and keep up with a 400lb front rower.
My head is fine today, dosed up on Vit B before going, once I got home and again this morning. I have a sore heel of my hand so I think a fall featured somewhere in the evening, but I don't remember one...

After the James Squire, did you guys make it to the Macca?


----------



## Franko (27/4/08)

Well I know Little Squares,Linz,Kabooby,Matti,Pumpy & I made it to the Pumphouse and Macquarie after the Squire Brewhouse.


----------



## PostModern (27/4/08)

So was the Diggers beer on?


----------



## matti (27/4/08)

Thanks all for the company and a great day.
The Leffe Brune was great, I was a gonner after that.
Cheer M.A.L.E.s for getting me home eventually.

Hope you I didn't Kilkenny your leg too much Pumps.
I would've so much rather drunk it
The Kilkenny that is.

Cheers boys for the poolgame


----------



## Hogan (27/4/08)

matti said:


> Thanks all for the company and a great day.
> The Leffe Brune was great, I was a gonner after that.
> Cheer M.A.L.E.s for getting me home eventually.
> 
> ...




Hey Matti - yes a great day was had by all. Too bad Ace and I had to leave to catch our connecting train. I owe you a Leffe.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Franko (27/4/08)

PostModern said:


> So was the Diggers beer on?



It was all out PoMo shame but we samples a few others

Franko


----------



## Doc (27/4/08)

What a top top day.
Some great guys, and a top event.

Highlights for me was the Broadside at The Lord Nelson, meeting Pete Slossburg at The Lord Nelson, getting kicked out of the Bavarian Bier Cafe because it was a family restaurant and we weren't considered family friendly  and all the other top beers and conversions/ramblings.
What were you yelling at me when I left Red Oak Barry ??? 
Didn't make it to the MacQuarie myself. Went out for dinner with my lovely understanding wife and had a few Margaritas.
Woke up this morning with a clear head and feeling magic. Unbelievable.

Now for some piccies.
These are from the Australian.











Doc


----------



## Doc (27/4/08)

The Belgian Bier Cafe.


----------



## Doc (27/4/08)

The Bavarian Bier Cafe




And in this photo you can see the barmaid that threw us out.
What were you saying to her as we left Pomo ?


----------



## Doc (27/4/08)

Red Oak


----------



## Doc (27/4/08)

James Squire Brewhouse.


----------



## Doc (27/4/08)

And now for the scarey bit.
I used Twitter on my phone to record the days events.

Here is my drinks list (that got recorded anyway).

Mangoweizen at the Lowenbrau
Nelsons Blood at the Lord Nelson
Quayle Ale at the Lord Nelson & brew tour
Victory Bitter at the Lord Nelson
3 Sheets at the Lord Nelson
Broadside at the Lord Nelson
Little Creatures at The Australian
Just met Pete Slossburg from Pete's Wicked Ales in the USA. Awesome.
Schaers Lager at the Australia
Bock at the Australian
Hoegaarden at the Belgian Bier Cafe
Leffe Brune at the Belgian Bier Cafe
Dunkleweizen at the Bav Bier Cafe
Some random beer at Red Oak
English Mild at Red Oak
Highway Man at James Squire
Blood Orange Margarita at Dinner
Frozen margarita at Dinner


Doc


PS: Recovery session at The Rose hotel in Chippendale today. Had a couple of Dogbotlers (on tap) whilst reading the Sunday papers. Nice.


----------



## Gerard_M (27/4/08)

How many glasses were "liberated" on the day?


----------



## barls (27/4/08)

i got 4 in the end


----------



## crozdog (27/4/08)

when I got home, I realised it was the 11 glasses which somehow took refuge that were making the backpack so damn heavy....... B) dunno how they got there, can anyone enlighten me ..........


----------



## kabooby (27/4/08)

Thanks everyone for a great day and night. Had some great beers and food. Emu pizza was tops.

Did you end up getting your cheese kebab Pumpy :lol: 

Kabooby


----------



## Tony (27/4/08)

Doc said:


> Victory Bitter at the Lord Nelson



You know what i thought that said at first dont you :lol: 

had to read it twice

cheers


----------



## Barry (27/4/08)

Good Day
I had a great day. Peter and I sat down with Damon and "wicked Pete" and shared beers and conversation for 1+ hour then caught up with everyone. I hit the wall at JS and decided I needed to weave off home, I owe Franko a beer next time.
I was telling Doc and Dane that they should do a podcast show on home brewing, brewing, microbeer and beer topics. "Dane and Doc Do Beers" could be a great monthly show  . They would have to interview all the micro brewers and sample their beers of course (no Tropical Flower Wits).


----------



## Gerard_M (27/4/08)

barls said:


> i got 4 in the end






crozdog said:


> when I got home, I realised it was the 11 glasses which somehow took refuge that were making the backpack so damn heavy....... B) dunno how they got there, can anyone enlighten me ..........




Good to see. I reckon there should be a "Show us your fav AHB Crawl Glass!" post

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Franko (27/4/08)

crozdog said:


> when I got home, I realised it was the 11 glasses which somehow took refuge that were making the backpack so damn heavy....... B) dunno how they got there, can anyone enlighten me ..........




Yes Croz........you put them there 
:lol: 


Franko


----------



## floppinab (27/4/08)

Doc said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&id=18864
> 
> James Squire Brewhouse.



Looks like you are going to miss the cue ball by quite a way there Stu   

Dissappointed I missed it, worse my doc has warned me off the grog for a while as well


----------



## Stuster (27/4/08)

I think that picture is an accurate reflection of my pool playing last night, Gav.  

The strange thing is I won that game. :lol: 

Hope you're feeling better now at least. Bad news from the doctor. Might be time for a second opinion.


----------



## sponge (27/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Emu pizza was tops.



Hey kabooby, whered u manage to grab one of them? Sounds like a pizza for the gods...



Sponge


----------



## kabooby (27/4/08)

Got it at the Australian Hotel. They also had Crocodile and kangaroo.

Kabooby


----------



## sponge (27/4/08)

Ill definitely be making a stop there next time im chilling in the neighbourhood....


...wouldnt have a clue when that will be tho. cheers anyways mate


Sponge


----------



## oldbugman (27/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Got it at the Australian Hotel. They also had Crocodile and kangaroo.
> 
> Kabooby


Dont forget the aussie sausage!


----------



## floppinab (27/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Hope you're feeling better now at least. Bad news from the doctor. Might be time for a second opinion.




Definately better than last week, thanks. The off the grog was in fact the second opinion, unfortunately it was the drugs from the first opinion that has stuffed me liver leading to the off the grog :angry: :angry: . Shouldn't be too long though, a week or two till the liver comes back OK.


----------



## PostModern (27/4/08)

Stuster said:


> The strange thing is I won that game. :lol:



Was that because you were playing me? I was lucky to be adressing the white ball by the end of it.
Cheers to Fatgozilla for dragging me out of there before I damaged the cloth :beer:


----------



## Little_Squares (27/4/08)

Well I've got the 'less than sober' pics of us all from periods throughout the day.....not sure if I should post them. 

I'm kinda disappointed that as the most widely known disabled player of the day - I was one of the last to go! Mind you, I'm seriously thinking that next time I won't be leaving the Lord Nelson - Lowenbrau - Belgian Bier Cafe region - too much walking! You may think I'm complaining about the distance covered, but no - it was the fact that I remained sober, despite my most valiant efforts - the exercise did it! Damn cardio workout!

Notable mentions to PoMo, Pumpy, Wiseguy and Richard (whose handle I don't recall) - for various reasons - all of which involve a healthy dose of alcohol and wobbly boot syndrome. There were also a few moments there where I thought I may be involved in a Darling Harbour water rescue........maybe a pre issue of life preservers for next year?


----------



## Little_Squares (27/4/08)

OK - I couldn't help myself. I have to post a few pics.....if you want more, let me know!


----------



## Tony (27/4/08)

Love the Pumphoue pic............. classic!


----------



## joecast (27/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> OK - I couldn't help myself. I have to post a few pics.....if you want more, let me know!


hey, you guys look great. cant imagine why anyone would think you bunch werent "family friendly"??


----------



## Little_Squares (27/4/08)

joecast said:


> hey, you guys look great. cant imagine why anyone would think you bunch werent "family friendly"??


Lol....I think the pic of Crozdog and Schooey says it all - that was taken at the not to friendly Bavarian. As you can see, we were getting a little rowdy by then......


----------



## Weizguy (28/4/08)

First up, respect to Kook for the beer and the big distance travelled to attend. :beer: 

I think someone put some glassware and a bottle of the Triple Karmeliet in my backpack.

Huge day all round, great people (great Dane?), good times.

Thanks to all who tolerated me on the day. You may all get another opportunity next year, unless I get PistolPatch-ed from the event :lol: 

Big ups to Janet at the Redoak for the free beer. Not sure how many of us got a freebie, and did anyone see how I paid for it ?  Sorry, Janet!

Les (hiding under a small rock)


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

PostModern said:


> Cheers to Fatgozilla for dragging me out of there before I damaged the cloth :beer:



I'm glad you blokes have posted photos of the day/night. Memories coming back. I was wondering why we were kicked out of the Bavarian !

Had to leave the Redoak a little earlier than planned cos some bum needed to be taken home, so didn't get time to say any farewells. Excellent (nay, brilliant) event and my thanks to the organisers. It was wonderful meeting everyone and though I didn't get around to having in depth yarns with everyone, by mid afternoon anything in depth was nigh impossible. It was just go with the flow time.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (28/4/08)

Hi All, Great Day, and yes Dave Hollyoak was not able to make it in to say G'Day but told Janet (by phone) to shout a round of the Honey Ale. Thanks Guys, fantastic!

Damon from Lord Nelson ended up shoving some of us in a cab after Red Oak and heading straight to the Macquarie.

I think I had a nightmare that FatGodzilla was shouting at me to finish up and move on!

Hope to mingle and spend time with more of you on the next one.

Beers,

MD


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/08)

An awesome day, guys. Great to catch up and have a drink and a laugh.

Somehow 7 lovely glasses snuck into my bag. Damn stowaways!
Would've been 8 if I'd grabbed that opportunity at the Lowenbrau.

Awesome drinks list there Doc. I only managed 9. A dismal effort.
Pete


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> An awesome day, guys. Great to catch up and have a drink and a laugh.
> 
> Somehow 7 lovely glasses snuck into my bag. Damn stowaways!
> Would've been 8 if I'd grabbed that opportunity at the Lowenbrau.
> ...




Not boasting, but 4 at Lowenbrau, five at Lord Nelson (almost did the blackboard), only two at Australian, two at the Belgium (both about 400% alcohol .. still not impressed with Belgium beers), 2 at the Bavarian, three at the James Squire and I think two at the Redoak. Actually, one at the bar at Central Station while trying to drown the chili kebab and a stout at the Fraternity Club at Fairy Meadow on the walk home from the station. I only know this cos I put a coaster in my pocket for each beer I drank to remind me of the day and how many I had. No room for glasses. (actually think its poor show to flog glasses from establishments .. but only cos I didn't think anyone would do it !!!)


Great day, great company. Book me in for next year.



> I think I had a nightmare that FatGodzilla was shouting at me to finish up and move on!



After running a two up school on Friday and being the Saturday urger, the voice was a bit croaky on Sunday. !


----------



## joshuahardie (28/4/08)

Fantastic day guys and girls, 

I had a great time, great beer, great company.

It was a buzz to put faces and names to handles.

I cannot wait until the next one.

top crawl

josh


----------



## joshuahardie (28/4/08)

My consumption quota was

Mangowiezen
Dunkelwiezen
Mangowiezen
3 Sheets
Quayle Ale
Nelsons Blood
Nelsons Blood
Little Creatures
Little Creatures
Silly Saison
Duvel
Redoak IPA

then a pulling of the pin while i was still able to find my way home.


----------



## crozdog (28/4/08)

Little_Squares said:


> Lol....I think the pic of Crozdog and Schooey says it all - that was taken at the not to friendly Bavarian. As you can see, we were getting a little rowdy by then......


I wondered why that barmaid was looking at me in a funny way - no sence of humour :huh:


----------



## joshuahardie (28/4/08)

A couple of random phone photos.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

joshuahardie said:


> Fantastic day guys and girls,
> 
> I had a great time, great beer, great company.
> 
> ...




Good avatar .. glad you learnt something at the crawl !!!


----------



## joshuahardie (28/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Good avatar .. glad you learnt something at the crawl !!!



I only did it for you FG.....


----------



## mikem108 (28/4/08)

crozdog said:


> when I got home, I realised it was the 11 glasses which somehow took refuge that were making the backpack so damn heavy....... B) dunno how they got there, can anyone enlighten me ..........




The 330ml Chimay glass is mine!


----------



## barls (28/4/08)

i believe that one of the glasses from the bavarian is kels old mans


----------



## Pumpy (28/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Thanks everyone for a great day and night. Had some great beers and food. Emu pizza was tops.
> 
> Did you end up getting your cheese kebab Pumpy :lol:
> 
> Kabooby




kabooby ,

That was the problem ,I did not want cheese on my kebab 

I think the 'Thunderbolt ale' finished me off not that I rember going to the pumphouse until Frank posted it after then

I was a good example of why drinking in excess makes people 'Impervious to fair reasoning' .

Pumpy :blink:


----------



## Gerard_M (28/4/08)

OK so it sounds like you all had a great day, but what about the beers?

Favourite beer?
Favourite Pub?
Most expensive beer?
Most over-priced beer?
Most over-rated beer?
Cheapest beer?
Least favourite beer?

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

> OK so it sounds like you all had a great day, but what about the beers?



Favourite beer? Nelson's Blood. Loved the Lowenbrau breakfast weizens, but this is real beer.

Favourite Pub? Lord Nelson. Three blokes in penguin suits (wedding party) dropped in for a settler. Asked for VB (thirty blokes laughed (no megaswill on tap at the Lord Nelson !!!) Will go and stay aday and night at this pub one perfect day.

Most expensive beer? Forbidden Fruits (Belgium Beer Cafe)

Most over-priced beer? See above (but then again, not a Belgium beer fan)

Most over-rated beer? See above. (but the funny glass was a ripper - like a mini dumbell shape)

Cheapest beer? Redoak's freebie followed by Central Railway Station (but if you need to ask how much you really shouldn't be on the trip). Can't remember what I drunk or paid for at the JS though.

Least favourite beer? Mooball Pale Ale. Bottled in mini champagne bottles. Should have stuck with the tap beers.


----------



## matti (28/4/08)

Good price for good beer>
Weellll,
The Lord Nelson $4 for a pot/glass/midi not bad considering we were drinking quality quaff-able ales.
Victory bitter very nice
and liked the Trafalgar ale.
3 sheets kept me guessing. Amarillo/cascade combo but some strange taste to finish it off.
All good beers though.

The australian I had Kanguru Pizza and 2 crap beers not worth mentioning Bees Knees good for half a glass and what the [email protected]#$ was that Ace.
Pay back LOL
JSPA draught hit the spot though.

Bavarian beer Cafe I cannot remember because I had to skull a schooner as we were kicked out. 
I recall the beer was pale and some kind of lager
Too pricey and cathedral like setting. Crap all over.

Belgian$$$$-> Leffe Brune worth the go $8.50 and the Timmermans Gueuze 250ml $11.50 was an experience.
needed some cheese and cracker and a huge class of water after that.

Out of money straight to Squires. Missed out on Oaks.
Reasonably priced @ the Golden ale on tap much better then bottle but still not all to my liking.
Loved the IPA, Craic an Highwaymen.

Spilled most of drinks after that  

Sorry pumps


----------



## petesbrew (28/4/08)

Favourite beer? Biere De Bucaneer Dark
Favourite Pub? Belgian bier cafe - followed by Lowenbrau, being there at 9:30 in the morning is a memory to hold onto 
Most expensive beer? Timmerman's Gueze
Most over-priced beer? As above $11.50 ish for 250ml in a boring glass. Very nice though!
Most over-rated beer? hmm, pass on that one. I was happy with them all.
Cheapest beer? Lord Nelson, great value at that place.
Least favourite beer? Redoak's Rauchbier - that one told me to stop drinking, but glad i tried it, nothing ventured nothing gained.

honourable mention goes to the Mangoweizen. Very nice indeed, and I'll be ordering one of these for SWMBO next time we go.


----------



## Stuster (28/4/08)

Favourite beer? McChouffe (thanks for sharing that one, redbeard)
Favourite Pub? Belgian. Yum.
Most expensive beer? Everything in the Belgian
Most over-priced beer? See above
Most over-rated beer? Nothing really, except Gage Roads (see below).
Cheapest beer? Cheap! In the city! Actually, the Lord Nelson was probably the most reasonable
Least favourite beer? Gage Roads Pilsner at the Australian  Nearly spoilt the whole day


----------



## oldbugman (28/4/08)

Favourite beer? definitly the gueuze, I'd had a hankering for the smell of mens urinals all morning


----------



## Weizguy (28/4/08)

Well, G-man, seeing that you took the time to ask so politely:
Favourite beer? Franziskaner Dunkelweizen (which is more *real* a beer than that un-yeasty filtered stuff, Ms Gojira :lol: ), or the Great Divide Brewing co. Titan IPA (didn't anyone else get one?)
Favourite Pub? Heritage Belgian
Most expensive beer? 3 shouts at the Belgian (not even sure what I bought now. May have been Silly Saison, Westmalle and Triple Karmeliet)
Most over-priced beer? Didn't drink any
Most over-rated beer? Didn't touch any
Cheapest beer? $8 for a shout at the Nelson
Least favourite beer? Schneider Kristall (very kind of Wolfgang to point that out before selling one to me, after I thought I was buying a hefeweizen).


----------



## kabooby (28/4/08)

Favourite beer: Tripel Karmeliet
Favourite Pub: Belgian Beer cafe
Most expensive beer: Tripel Karmeliet
Most over-priced beer: Outback Pale ale
Most over-rated beer: Governer King. The rating was from the last time I had it because I realy enjoyed it. Either it had changed or my taste buds were starting to get drunk and went to sleep :blink: 
Cheapest beer: Freeby at the Belgian and Redoak
Least favourite beer: Outback pale ale. Tasted like the 12 month old bottle of whatever I found in the back of the cupboard the other day

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (28/4/08)

OldBugman said:


> Dont forget the aussie sausage!



That was just a snack not a meal h34r: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Muggus (28/4/08)

petesbrew said:


> Favourite beer? Biere De Bucaneer Dark


Had one of these last time I was at the BBC...bloody awesome!


Sounds like you had a fantastic night boys! I'm trying to get a few mates together for a similiar sort of crawl this Friday after hearing the rave reviews. 
I have a score to settle with Redoak...they've brought out some new beers i'm yet to try! h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/4/08)

Muggus said:


> Had one of these last time I was at the BBC...bloody awesome!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a fantastic night boys! I'm trying to get a few mates together for a similiar sort of crawl this Friday after hearing the rave reviews.
> I have a score to settle with Redoak...they've brought out some new beers i'm yet to try! h34r:




Thank goodness you weren't there Muggus .. not that I didn't want you there, but saw your name on the thread and thought .. Muggus was there ??.. I can't remember seeing him there ... ?? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (28/4/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thank goodness you weren't there Muggus .. not that I didn't want you there, but saw your name on the thread and thought .. Muggus was there ??.. I can't remember seeing him there ... ?? :icon_cheers:


Hahaha nah, you're not imagining things FG, I reluctantly wasn't there. 
Wish I could've joined the wassail, but I had a long standing commitment that involved alot of homebrew drinking on my behalf and a lesuirely downhill stroll home...hard to say no really! :icon_drunk:


----------



## OzBeer_MD (28/4/08)

Muggus said:


> I have a score to settle with Redoak...they've brought out some new beers i'm yet to try! h34r:



I was pleasantly surprised to see the Baltic Porter on Tap. Has that always been on tap? I'm sure it came out of a small bottle last time.......

MD


----------



## Gerard_M (28/4/08)

Thanks guys, always interesting to see what type of beers are popular at events such as this. I reckon you could sit at RedOak all afternoon & work your way through the range, that is if your wallet can handle it. 
Where was Crusher & Mrs Crusher???
Barls & Croz you have both done very well, I am proud of the effort. When the AHB crew make it to the Flying Horse we will have plastic cups waiting for you sticky fingered types 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Franko (28/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> When the AHB crew make it to the Flying Horse we will have plastic cups waiting for you sticky fingered types
> Cheers
> Gerard




I dont think so gerard I'm thinking of bringing a large suitcase.

hope all is well mate

Franko


----------



## barls (28/4/08)

thanks mate the navy taught me well if it isnt nailed down its fair game


----------



## Muggus (28/4/08)

Doc_D said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see the Baltic Porter on Tap. Has that always been on tap? I'm sure it came out of a small bottle last time.......
> 
> MD


Yeah. Last time I tried it was from a 250ml bottle for something like $14 or there abouts.
Off tap sounds nice! Did they mention what vintage it was?


----------



## OzBeer_MD (29/4/08)

Muggus said:


> Yeah. Last time I tried it was from a 250ml bottle for something like $14 or there abouts.
> Off tap sounds nice! Did they mention what vintage it was?



As a matter of fact, NO. Maybe it was the Old Baltic I tried last time, not sure, sorry. Very nice none-the-less.

MD


----------



## OzBeer_MD (29/4/08)

Just checked my wallet as I paid at the red oak by Credit Card. Says 3 x Old Baltic Porter 180ml $10 ea

Then it says 4 x strong bitters at $6.50 WTF! I never ordered (or drank) them! Grrrrrrr. :angry: I normally check these tabs, must have been having to good a time .... 

MD


----------



## Gerard_M (29/4/08)

Franko, when you come down here to Warrnambool make sure you bring Doc_D with you. Anybody willing to pay $10 for a 180ml of Porter & not bother to check what they are being charged for is exactly the type of customers we need! 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## glennheinzel (29/4/08)

Muggus said:


> I have a score to settle with Redoak...they've brought out some new beers i'm yet to try! h34r:



You might want to ring ahead if there is a particular beer that you are looking to try as I was there last night and they were out of the American and English IPA's. I didn't get around to checking if they still had American 2IPA. 

Of course there are plenty of other beers to choose from so ended up having a couple marzen-rauchbiers and the old baltic porter. 

I never really enjoyed the rauchbier before last night, but perhaps I enjoyed it because it was so fricken freezing outside.


----------



## olskoolsoulja (1/5/08)

Great Day!!

Ive been on a bender all week German day , Aussie day now its Polish beer day again. Great company , great people there is hope for Sydney.

Cheers guys
and Les watch out for them Hexham GREYS!!

Rich


----------



## schooey (8/5/08)

Some photo's as promised.

This was our arrival, not seen at the time, the sign above kind of says it all....





A couple of our brekky at the Lowenbrau


----------



## schooey (8/5/08)

Anyone with kids who has seen Daddy Daycare may recognise this fella. Marv... is that you?




On to the Lord Nelson




Franko makes an entrance


----------



## joshuahardie (8/5/08)

Nice pics Schooey, 

Clearly the calm before the storm


----------



## schooey (8/5/08)

Olskoolsoulja and his buddies




....and the highlight of the Lord Nelson


----------



## schooey (8/5/08)

On to the Australiuan for lunch


----------



## schooey (8/5/08)

On to the Belgian..


----------



## schooey (8/5/08)

Before I keep going here, is it kosher to be putting up this many pics, Mods? Or should I put them in the gallery or something?


----------



## olskoolsoulja (31/5/08)

Thats a Great pic of me . 

Because !
I have been walking around like a man who has had a stroke!!
Grap my Strong Arm child..

Soulja -on


----------

